# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  sources and toxicology of lead exposure

## pharma

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/align]


رابط التحميل

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## pharma

> شكرا


العفو عمي...اهليــــن  :SnipeR (62):   :Smile:

----------

